# Wassertieren bei Openseamap



## onyx134 (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mir aufs iPad die App. Von openseamap geladen. Wie kann ich denn da die Wassertiefen einblenden?

Bevor jetzt wieder die angsthasen kommen, ich will damit nicht navigieren. Dazu haben wir nen richtigen Plotter, aber um mir mal ein paar schöne Kanten zu suchen und Törns zu planen, wäre das sehr hilfreich.
Oder weiß jemand wo ich eine Seekarte vom kleinen Belt, gerade so um Als herum.


----------



## ulf (21. April 2012)

*AW: Wassertieren bei Openseamap*

Hallo

Wenn man sich die Karten online im Vollbild-Modus anschaut, dann kann man im Menu "Ansicht" Meeresprofil anwählen. Das scheint aber nur eine recht grobe Darstellung zu sein.
Was man auch noch beachten muß ist, daß beim download der Karte(n) auch der Layer für die Tiefen-Info überhaupt mit dabei ist.
Z.B in den OSM-Garmin-Karten sind keine Tiefeninformationen drin.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## ksmichel (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wassertieren bei Openseamap*

Navionics hat eine DK-Seekarte. Als IPad-App. Ich nehm sie zum Tauchen.


----------

